# Freeport offshore 10/3 need crew



## lucasrus1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hoping for calm seas after this front. Need one or two for Wednesday. Most likely stay in the 65 mile range fishing rocks and shrimp boats. The shrimpers were thick last week. Split all cost usually around $125. 25 ft cc twins. PM if interested. Thanks

P.S. If you know how to target and catch grouper and are interested in a free trip let me know.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I might be interested. how many spots available? i would need two


----------

